# Eliminate Chucking a Routing Fit



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Looks very similar to the Muscle Chuck I have had for about 6 years. Using the ball nose allen wrench is much better than the two wrench method.
https://www.musclechuck.com/


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

damn it duckie your suckin me into another one of your gadgets again,actually ive been considering one of these chucks for awhile now, your just pushing me into traffic once again-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Looks very similar to the Muscle Chuck I have had for about 6 years. Using the ball nose allen wrench is much better than the two wrench method.
> https://www.musclechuck.com/
> 
> - SteveMI


Looks like *harry1* reviewed your version back in 2009. I thought that the *MUSCLE'* was just a different badge but it looks like they are different dogs and not just different legs… Good to hear that pattent has served you well.
Personally they are a must for any router they fit… The lower shekels of the *Eliminator* makes that a more viable prospect. Even the *Xtreme* I referred to in the review is well over $100.



> damn it duckie your suckin me into another one of your gadgets again,actually ive been considering one of these chucks for awhile now, your just *pushing me into traffic* once again-lol.
> - pottz


*pottzy*, you better befriend a few *traffic cops*... Plan to go through the *NASA 'shop* and plan to review over a thousand products *woddies* have never seen before and are yet to be invented.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmmm, isn't $60 about 3x what a spare conventional collet costs? Does it vastly improve the time/hassle changing router bits or maybe secure bits better than the 2 wrench system? I've never seen this item…thanks for posting.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Hmmm, isn t $60 about 3x what a spare conventional collet costs? Does it vastly improve the time/hassle changing router bits or maybe secure bits better than the 2 wrench system? I ve never seen this item…thanks for posting.
> 
> - BigMig


If you're happy with your system… stick with it… If you're open to improvement, them take note…

It's the chuck that gets replaced that you only need an allen key on… for 1/4" router bits you still need a reducing sleeve.

I can lead a woodworker to a router table, but I can't make him….


----------



## joebob1611 (Dec 4, 2012)

I tried one of these a few years ago on my Hitachi M12VC that I used on my CNC. Had severe runout. I contacted the guy you mentioned above and he was super helpful. He said they had a problem with the chuck for the Hitachi and even sent me three more at no cost to see if they were any better. Unfortunately, all had similar issues that I couldn't adjust out. If I had a different router, I would probably give one another shot. Just wouldn't work on the Hitachi.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Looks very similar to the Muscle Chuck I have had for about 6 years. Using the ball nose allen wrench is much better than the two wrench method.
> https://www.musclechuck.com/
> 
> - SteveMI
> ...


*YOUR JUST PLAIN EVIL LORD DUCK !!!!*


----------



## go4tech (Aug 5, 2015)

Have used the Eliminator Chuck for years in my router table. For me, the time saved and the convenience of a quick change is more than worth it.

Liked it is so much, purchased a second for the hand held router.

Agree, Joe is quality person. Need more like him in the world.


----------



## sstoner (Nov 27, 2017)

I thought I read that the extender chucks that go in your standard chuck cause vibration.
Do the muscle chucks replace the collet so they are shorter, with less vibration??
Thanks
Scott


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I tried one of these a few years ago on my Hitachi M12VC that I used on my CNC. Had severe runout…
> - Joe Andrews


I can only pass on my experience and I've had no issues… As you confirmed, *Joe* will go out of his way to get you working happily.
Stupid question, but does the router have runout that could get exacerbated by any addition?


> I thought I read that the extender chucks that go in your standard chuck cause vibration.
> Do the muscle chucks replace the collet so they are shorter, with less vibration??
> Thanks
> Scott
> - sstoner


Probably do… a lot depends on setup… the *Xtreme Xtension* is just that… an extension that fits into the routers chuck… 
This *Eliminator* replaces the original… MY bad will update the post as picture #2 shows the *Eliminator* next to the original that gets swapped out…


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Just read through the patent, which is interesting. The concept design is to make it much easier to change router bits while ensuring that the new collet (Eliminator) is perfectly centered, balanced and provides adequate grip to the router bit. It's not an extension per se, but it looks to be slightly taller than the collet it replaces. I use a Triton for my router table which extends high enough to make it relatively easy to change the router bits. Other of my routers could really use this pretty neat invention.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... I use a Triton for my router table which extends high enough to make it *relatively easy* to change the router bits.
> - Sark


I've always found a *relative* is not as *easy* as an *Allen*.

Problem I found with my *Triton* was that I had to lift it all the way for the spindle to auto lock (nice feature)... The ball end of an *allen key* will reach a fair way below tabletop height… yep, I'm lazy and gladly pay for convenience.


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you for the review Little Black Duck. I ordered a chcuck and a sleeve from Joe Marmo - he's a character (in a good way). Little Black Duck's review has apparently inundated Joe with orders.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

> Looks very similar to the Muscle Chuck
> https://www.musclechuck.com/
> 
> - SteveMI


I have the Muscle Chuck on Craftsman model 02768 that I bought at a garage sale, the guy I purchased it from could not find the 1/2" collet and Sears parts says it is no longer available. The Muscle Chuck type 4 works on this router, I'm happy with it.


----------

